# Do you practice car safety with your dogs?



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's one I'm curious about. Does anyone's dog wear a seatbelt, or have those barrier things in the car so in the case of an accident, the dog can't get launched through the windshield?

Ellie comes to work with me which means she rides in the car every day. I don't want to take any chances, so she wears this harness and the seatbelt loops through the back of it so she's secure in her seat. 

Does your dog wear a seatbelt?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

No, but my dog rides in a crate.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

You didn't have a poll so I added one for ya.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I have a barrier.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Right now rides on the lap/floor board. 

Once he's older he'll ride in the back of the pickup or back seat..in the SUV he'll ride in the cargo area.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

My shihtzu's do fine without any restraints. They rarely go in the car anyway. On loooong rides, they are crated. My GSD will use a seatbelt harness as soon as her growing stablizes. I dont want to have to buy a new size every month or so. And because of airbags she will, unfortunatly, be harnessed in the back seat.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine ride in the cargo area in my SUV.

I'll probably have a pick up truck soon, and they will have to ride in crates in the back.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly is tethered in the backseat of my car with the lead through the headrest, am about to put a barrier on partners wagon for her.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo gets car sick, so he gets to ride in a crate.


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

Vinnie said:


> You didn't have a poll so I added one for ya.


Thanks! I couldn't quite figure that out


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Mine ride in the back seat of my truck secured by harness/seatbelts.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I dunno which poll to answer with... In the Mustang, he either wears his harness or collar with a "tab" leash that we run the seat belt through. In the Explorer, we just got the divider, but he still has one of those leashes with two clasps hooked to a ring in the cargo area, because in the event that some fluke accident happens and the hatch pops up or open, he cant fall out or jump, it's long enough to move around, but JUST short enough to where he gets get hurt hang or get out....


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My dog wears a dog seatbelt any time she is riding in the car-- not because of her behavior but for her safety. She is great in the car, she just lays down and usually falls asleep. Only a few seatbelts are actually strong enough to withstand an accident, most of the ones you see at the pet store are just for restraining during 'normal travel' and not the forces in an accident. I use one that is strength rated. I don't like to use a crate because I've heard of cases of those breaking or opening in a crash.

I would definitely not recommend restraining your dog with the car's seatbelt and something attached to his collar! That is not safe in an accident. 
An unrestrained dog is not only subject to injury or death in an accident, they can also injure people in the car because they basically become a projectile and slam into whatever is in the car with hundreds of pounds of force. Car barriers are also not made to hold up to those forces, and they also do not prevent your dog from escaping the car after an accident-- I've heard of dogs escaping when a window was broken on impact, and being killed by other cars on the road.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Windy City Dog has said it. All I'll add is that those of you with your dog in a crate in the back of your pickup - use a tie down on the crate both over the top and across the door.
In a couple or more of jurisdictions (Little Rock AR for one & I think Denver) it is illegal to have a dog in the bed of your truck unrestrained. I think in LR just period.


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

I think they should make it illegal to drive with a dog on the bed of the truck unrestrained everywhere. It makes me sick every time i see a dog freely wandering around the back of the truck while traveling at 40mph (or more!). seriously!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Seatbelts and harnesses for my dogs!

I've been to too many accidents when the seatbelted humans were fine, but the loose dogs are injured or running terrified loose on the highway when the windows/doors broke open....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister doesn't care to look out the window so he lays down in the back seat without a seatbelt. He leans his body against the back seat.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Ellie said:


> Here's one I'm curious about. Does anyone's dog wear a seatbelt, or have those barrier things in the car so in the case of an accident, the dog can't get launched through the windshield?


Even better, my dogs are kenneled/crated in the van. I've heard of barriers becoming dislodged. My kennels are more comfortable than the dog having to wear a harness and being in an awkward spot on the seat (Nikon's kennel has foam padding under a dog bed, plus his water pail).


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I work an an emergency veterinary hospital; I've seen what happens when a dog is forcibly launched into a dashboard or windshield -- trust me, it isn't pretty. I never leash my dogs in the car for fear of them strangling if the car were to spin or roll, but my dogs wear seat belt harnesses that attach to car seat belts, or they travel in crates. All three dogs prefer the crate, surprisingly.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I put other because I don't have room to put 3 crates in the car. Akbar and Cody are in a crate while Isa is out. If they're in my Grand Am then they wear seatbelts.


----------



## Brighthorizondogs (May 31, 2010)

For local travel, I usually tether her in the back of the car. If her boyfriend, also a GSD, is with us he's tethered too. That is too keep them out of the front. I can't fit more than one xl varikennel and a medium one and have an additional do in the car. I do borrow a car harness when traveling for her and tether her as my back seats are not in my car. They attach to the cargo hooks. I was using a crate until my work entailed long hours in the car. Then I set up a bed in back and tethered her instead as we were going house to house and she stayed sleeping in the car while I was gone 10 min at a time. That job is now over.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog goes to work with you. wow,
how cool is that?

my dog rides in the back seat or in
the "way back" as my kids say. when we exit the car
my dog lays down untill we return. i taught
him that so he'll be less notable.



Ellie said:


> Ellie comes to work with me which means she rides in the car every day.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> I have a barrier.


This. The old ones ride in the back and the Indra in a crate on the backseat.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WOW! How sad is it that so many dogs ride unrestrained 

Typical that we say we 'love' our dogs but don't show it.... just like I see so many FAT FAT dogs that are also well 'loved'....

The fact of the matter is, a dog is no different than a child in a vehicle. If unrestrained and someone slams into us, the dog will become a projectile in the car. Injuring itself or others in the vehicle.

And the guilt I would have in an accident that resulted in my with no injury (with seatbelts and airbags) and my dog either dead from being flung around OR (even worse) escaping out a broken window door to get hit by other cars on the highway would just be awful.

Specially because I KNEW better to confine or belt them. But deliberately choose to be irresponsible. Oh yeah, cause I 'love' them too much to belt/crate them. 

From Why restrain your dog?




> *Prevent driver distraction. *
> This is the most important reason because it affects not just your vehicle's occupants, but potentially many others. Pets and loose objects are the _3rd worst in-car distraction_ according to a recent AAA study! They were considered worse then cell phone usage (#6), eating & drinking (#5) and adjusting climate controls (#4) (#1 is radio or CD player, #2 is children or others in car - Source: Extra Magazine telecast 8-20-01). During 2000 in the US more then 1.5 million accidents were caused by distracted driving! (Source: NBC Dateline telecast 6-19-01).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Our dog rides fine inside the car without being restrained. I always make sure he is sitting or laying down. If we anticipate that he will get muddy/wet, we will strap his crate down in the box of the truck. The crate can't move and he is contained so I feel that is safe for him.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

PupperLove said:


> Our dog rides fine inside the car without being restrained. I always make sure he is sitting or laying down. If we anticipate that he will get muddy/wet, we will strap his crate down in the box of the truck. The crate can't move and he is contained so I feel that is safe for him.


Of course our dogs all ride fine when free in the car. My dogs (and my children) would LOVE to not have to be confined! 

The issue isn't their ability to ride well.

It's their ability to not die when someone hits your car and your dog is flung about.

Truthfully, anyone with children who think it's fine to NOT have them in car seats and belted, also have the 'right' to do the same thing with their dogs (and probably themselves). Life isn't that valuable for everyone in that case so it's not like they are honestly finding less value in their dog's life.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Right now my 4 month old puppy rides in a crate that is bungeed down. 

HOWEVER, I drive a Mini Cooper, and in the next couple of months I won't be able to cram a crate big enough for Carly in it. So, the next step will have to be a harness!

Anyone have some tips on harness usage, and/or a brand that is best? I had one years ago for my Doberman, and it was a nightmare. Dobes TWIRL, and she was always knotted up in the backseat. I'd really like to avoid this!


----------



## Clay (Apr 2, 2010)

My 14 1/2 week old puppy rides in his crate, which is strapped down.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

dogfaeries said:


> Right now my 4 month old puppy rides in a crate that is bungeed down.
> 
> HOWEVER, I drive a Mini Cooper, and in the next couple of months I won't be able to cram a crate big enough for Carly in it. So, the next step will have to be a harness!
> 
> Anyone have some tips on harness usage, and/or a brand that is best? I had one years ago for my Doberman, and it was a nightmare. Dobes TWIRL, and she was always knotted up in the backseat. I'd really like to avoid this!


A great article to describe what to look for in a good harness (there's a huge difference) is 

Dog Seatbelts

The Champion works best for my dogs

http://www.champk-9.com/


----------



## Elliehanna (Mar 17, 2010)

Saddly I cannot use any restraints, My boy is allergic to nylon so I have to cover the seats, and the back is to small for a crate (and he has never been in one since I have had him to boot) but I really wish I could get him a seatbelt but never found one that was not made with nylon, and if I could find one I would have to figure out how to not let the car seatbelts touch him, its bad news when he has nylon touch him for any length of time


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> A great article to describe what to look for in a good harness (there's a huge difference) is
> 
> Dog Seatbelts
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## zeprider25 (Apr 23, 2010)

rambo just hugs the whole backseat in my wifes bug. Were trying to get a new Honda CRV or Kia Sportage for when hes bigger and for when our family grows.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

My dog has a seatbelt/harness. I'd like to get him a slightly nicer one when he is done growing (thanks for the site with all the reviews!). I can't fit a crate in my small car. In addition to keeping my dog, myself, and other motorists (if we crashed and he ran into the road) safe, the seatbelt:

a) Keeps him from jumping out of the car when any door is opened!
b) Helped him sit still next to the back air vents so he wouldn't get car sick.

I have leather seats so I keep a big towel over the back seat to keep things clean and give him some traction. It gets untucked and bunched up occasionally though- does anyone know of a good, washable seat cover that would stay put?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

:headbang:

How many dogs have to die before people belt/crate/safely contain them as if they are as important as other members of the family.... (see current poll results )


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Have you seen that one that's a padded harness that hooks to a lead that runs between the "oh sh*t bars" in the back seat? So your dog can sit, stand, pace, or lay how he wants in the backseat, but if you slam on the brakes, instead of flying forward, he'll just sorta swing. I just saw it online a couple of days ago, but now I can't find it.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I have two kids in car seats hence taking up my whole back seat so they ride in the cargo area in their crate....actually both in one crate unfortunately since two will not fit. The crate is 48 inches though so they aren't too cramped, but I'll admit on short trips I sometimes cheat and don't bother with the crate since it's a pain to assemble. I think I would be more pained if one of my pups were injured though....new rule- crate always


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

Mine do fine riding in the back of my SUV, it has a built in net that keeps them in the back... other than that, nothing really.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Ellie said:


> I think they should make it illegal to drive with a dog on the bed of the truck unrestrained everywhere. It makes me sick every time i see a dog freely wandering around the back of the truck while traveling at 40mph (or more!). seriously!


I agree 100%! Bear used to love the pick up bed but only when in a crate secured to the vehicle and when traveling <50mph. I didn't want him to end up like the Golden Ret. pup that jumped out of the truck bed @ 70mph. It was a very sad thing indeed. (not my dog or my truck, it was an event my friend witnessed) In my small car my dogs are not secured. I do have bodily injury for my pets on my car insurance though. And I know that will not help them if they die in an accident. I only wear my seat belt when my boyfriend MAKES me. I have an irrational fear of goig off the road into water, therefore winow is always cracked open and seatbelt avoided. I know its crazy but I can't help it!


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm definitely going to be looking into harness/backseat type restraints. Unfortunately all the vehicles in this house are 2 door very little space, so squeezing a crate in is going to be impossible.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

My dogs always ride in crates, but guide dog prospects have to learn to ride on the floor in front of the passenger seat.


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

A kennel will not fit in my Aveo so Missy rides in her normal harness with a D Clip connected to the seat belt. (The clip is moutain climbing grade.) She just curls up in the back set and sleeps the whole time. When I was almost in a crash not to long ago the setbelt locked and kept her from flying around.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

They wear this harness Web Master? Dog Harness ? Five Point Training and Lifting Harness - from Ruff Wear and are on the back seat. Thanks, MLR, for posting the link comparing harnesses. Will read. 

I don't want them riding in the cargo/back area in case the car gets rear ended. The cargo area is constructed to absorb the crash and 'give', the passenger area is more stable. If I had kids, I'd get a minivan with an extra bench, so both kids and dogs are in passenger area.

The cats ride in a crate and I loop the seat belt around the crate. 



blackviolet said:


> Have you seen that one that's a padded harness that hooks to a lead that runs between the "oh sh*t bars" in the back seat? So your dog can sit, stand, pace, or lay how he wants in the backseat, but if you slam on the brakes, instead of flying forward, he'll just sorta swing. I just saw it online a couple of days ago, but now I can't find it.


This one?
Canine Zip Line & Dog Car Harness | Dog Car Seats | Dog Seat Belts | FetchDog
Been circling and sniffing it, too. Worry though that there is enough swing for the dog to be slammed against the back of front seats in case of a crash. Also whether the passenger handles ("oh sh*t bars") are a secure enough attachment in case of the enormous forces acting in a crash. Securing the harness to seat belts seems safer to me than to the passenger handles.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

RunSarahRun said:


> This one?
> Canine Zip Line & Dog Car Harness | Dog Car Seats | Dog Seat Belts | FetchDog
> Been circling and sniffing it, too. Worry though that there is enough swing for the dog to be slammed against the back of front seats in case of a crash. Also whether the passenger handles ("oh sh*t bars") are a secure enough attachment in case of the enormous forces acting in a crash. Securing the harness to seat belts seems safer to me than to the passenger handles.


I don't think those handles are made to withstand the forces that you get in an accident, and nor are regular walking harnesses. I've broken one of those bars myself by using it to help pull myself up from sitting to get out of the car, and if a smallish adult can break it that easily I doubt it would hold up in an accident.





MaggieRoseLee said:


> How many dogs have to die before people belt/crate/safely contain them as if they are as important as other members of the family.... (see current poll results )


I wonder the same. Not only that-- an unsecured dog in a car becomes a projectile in an accident, and can easily injure or kill a human passenger in the car by slamming into them with hundreds or thousands of pounds of force. If people don't care about keeping their dogs safe, at least restrain them for your human family members' sake.


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

My dogs wear their seatbelts/harness.

It's illegal here to have them roaming around without been restrained in the car.

Better to be safe with them!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I just bought the Champion SURVIVOR Big Dog Harness™ for my 7 month old pup. It did take a few weeks for them to finally get it to me, but man it was well worth the wait! This thing means business! 

Prior to getting the seatbelt today, he has been riding in the car without any additional restraints. It has always concerned me, having him go "naked" in the car. I have had to make a few abrupt stops, but luckily I was going slow (due to the dog in the car). 

I finally measured him, and he met the requirements for the Regular sized Big dog system. And I don't believe he will out grow it ever. So I went ahead and got it, now I can put my mind at ease when I take him in the car (which is daily!).

Anyway, thanks to this forum for giving some great product suggestions!

Here is what I got in the regular size. http://usak9outfitters.com/SVH.htm My pup is 55lbs and about a 29" girth, and it fits him perfectly. The regular fits up to a 40" chest size, so I think we are covered for life!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It sounds like the regular Champion harness would have worked too. The Survivor harnesses are suggested for dogs over 100 lbs. I have the Champion for Bianca.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

In my van all three of my dogs ride fine ( aside from my GSDs car sickness which has subsided with age knock on wood) in my mountaineer my GSD jumps from the backseat to the trunk area the whole ride like she cant get comfy. My other dogs dont go in that vehicle.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> It sounds like the regular Champion harness would have worked too. The Survivor harnesses are suggested for dogs over 100 lbs. I have the Champion for Bianca.



The regular Champion works for us too, although my foster is a big 90 lb and 1 year old, so if I end up keeping him I will probably get the Survivor! They are the best seat belts that I have found so far. My girl doesn't like harnesses of any kind, and when I pull it out, her ears drop, but in the end, I like her too much to let her have her way!

Loose dogs are a major cause of accidents, and here it is illegal to drive with a dog in your lap (mostly small dogs or puppies) and my brothers, who are police, give people tickets for them all the time. People just have no idea how distracting having a dog loose in the car can be. Just throw on your brakes once and watch your dog go flying - then a seat belt starts to make sense.


----------



## Roxanneify (Oct 27, 2010)

How would you begin to teach a dog to wear a seatbelt? Is it any different than them just sitting in the backseat? I completely forgot about that, I just never minded it since we always have had a big truck or tahoe and crated them when going to the vet or out and about. But since I just recently got a smaller car, the crate is a bit of a problem. I'll have to use the truck and crate for now. I just haven't had to take them anywhere lately so I haven't thought about that.

I apologize for the thread hijack :\


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm astounded at how many "loved" dogs are unrestrained in cars/trucks etc. 
I know I'm sounding not so nice, sorry, but... seat belts restraints etc are there for a good reason. They protect the animal and the driver and the passengers.
I'm sure Shadow would love to sit on the back seat unrestrained and in most cases would do so without incidence, how ever I have had to slam breaks on a couple of times because of other road users out there and she has bounced forward a little from the back seat. Had I not had that seat belt on her I have no doubt she would of /could have ended up in the front area or at the very least slammed against the back of the front seats. It takes just a few extra seconds at the most a minute or two to put the dog in it's seat belt. The other thing to think about, lets say I am in a bad crash and I'm knocked out. Shadow isn't restrained and she isn't hurt or not hurt much. I need medical attention, but shadow is now stressed and reacting out of character and wont let medics get to me or they are scared to get to me because there is a lose large dog in my car ( worse if my kids were in the car). Even if having her lose in the car just delayed medical attention for a few minutes, those minutes may have been vital. In my opinion it is negligent to not have your dog properly restrained whilst traveling in a motor vehicle. 

Someone posted that their dog is allergic to nylon and they can't fit a crate in their car. Just thinking outside the box here, could you find a dog coat/blanket type thing, put that on first then strap the seat belt over the top? Or make some sort of covering for the seat belt? Just wondering, not trying to have a go at you.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I don't drive, but when I go with my friends/club members to train with Stark he is in his crate (thankfully they have minivans or a SUV that has room).

When my Grandpa or Dad comes to visit and we do our day outtings, he wears his seatbelt/harness and is in the backseat, usually with one other person. If no one is with us (just us two up front) then we put his crate in the back and he rides in there.

No way he is to ride unsecured. If that would be the case, he doesn't come. Period.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Mainly because of this thread, I just bought a Champion car harness for my beloved pooch.


----------

